# Round IDE cable suggestions.



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all, have a color question that I'd like to hear some opinions on. (Sarkast, a question you'll be sure to have an opinion on )
I am planning on getting this case 

And I have a power supply with green uv reactive wires.
I have to buy round IDE cables, and was wondering what everyone thinks as colors go. I could be boring and get green cables to match the power supply, get blue ones to go with the LED's on the case and power supply, or go with a nice colorful setup with a red or pink. Right now, I'm leaning towards blue, but would like to hear what you think.
Thanks!
-Six
P.S. If you have anything good or bad to say about the case, I'd love to hear opinions on that too


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I like both the case and psu :sayyes: 

I think the blue would look great :smile:


----------



## fearfac (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey first off nice choice of case and psu (acutally jealous of ur psu =P)
i personally have a thermaltake soprano (something about those curves  ) standard psu which makes me jealous of yours lol but I have 4 sound activated uv lights 2red and 2blue. as for rounded cables i have thermaltake el's (blue) I personally think for that setup itd be really nice to mix up a few colours in there you've got your green cables so why not some more green cables but say blue lights? or even red lights?

If you havent seen the el series before youll find them here
http://www.thermaltake.com/accessories/roundCables/RoundCable.htm


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

It looks like I'll be going with blue, thanks for yer input 
I'm still considering something with some red in it... but I'd have to find a color that I really liked.


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya I wanted to make all my stuff red at first but all the things end up looking pink :sad: so I stuck with blue.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What's wrong with pink  :grin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

at the risk of sounding like a dirty old man....

there is nothing wrong with pink, but pink parts are hard to find sometimes.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

WaltSide said:


> at the risk of sounding like a dirty old man....
> 
> there is nothing wrong with pink, but pink parts are hard to find sometimes.


Steven Tyler would agree with you


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

SixShooter said:


> Steven Tyler would agree with you


"Pink is my favorite color."


----------

